# Brad Miller @ Team USA Tryouts



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller Blog


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> That means the 15 players likely to travel to Asia are: Carmelo Anthony, Gilbert Arenas, Shane Battier, Chris Bosh, Bruce Bowen, Elton Brand, Dwight Howard, LeBron James, Antawn Jamison, Joe Johnson,* Brad Miller*, Chris Paul, Amare Stoudemire, Dwyane Wade and Kirk Hinrich.


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc20...y&id=2528801&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------

